# Advice for moving with professional partner



## dcollins346 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am graduating with an MBA and I have received a great offer to move to singapore as an expat. My girlfriend, also and MBA, would move with me. Anyone have advice on what she would encounter in the local job market, as I imagine it would be a step down from salaries in the US?

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I may be wrong, but if the salary is going to be a step down, I just wonder why you would want to take it   ..

Do a search up- and if your gf is of the same caliber, you should know the going rates .. 

BTW, Companies in Singapore don't discriminate females, so rest assured that she will get the same packages as you, if she is talented as you are .. 

Cheers mate ..


----------

